# Norton and Home Server



## cichlid81 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello, I just installed norton 360, (previously running avast) and now my nightly backups that windows home server was performing have stopped. I don't know where in Norton I can configure it to allow the backups. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Did you configure the Norton to Scan at night, maybe the same time your backup starts? I'd either change the backup time or the scan. We'll see if this helps.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have the classic firewall issue. Disable the Norton firewall and see if sanity doesn't return. :smile:


----------



## cichlid81 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, I figured it was the firewall, I just can't seem to figure out where I can make an exception to allow the backups. I'd check what time the scans are scheduled for but norton just crashed and won't reopen. I'm not enjoying my first 24 hours with norton.


----------



## cichlid81 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, I rebooted and now it's up. I rescheduled the scans for mornings after the backup time (between midnight and five) So we will see if that does it. Thanks for the help


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You're Welcome!


----------



## cichlid81 (Jan 28, 2010)

strange, it once again blocked the backup, but I tried doing a manual backup and it allowed it. Tried the manual backup again and it blocked it. Now I tried turing the firewall off and once again its not allowing the backup. I'm lost here.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd do a manual Scan of your Norton, disable the auto scan. You may locate abd stop the Service from Control Panel =>Admin Tools =>Services.


----------



## cichlid81 (Jan 28, 2010)

"the backup failed because your computer was unable to create a volume snapshot. To resolve this problem, try running chkdsk /f /r on each of your hard drives and restart your computer"

this is the error message I get


----------



## cichlid81 (Jan 28, 2010)

When I try to check the disk I get the message that I don't have sufficient privileges. I get this a lot in Windows 7. I'm logged in as the administrator


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

cichlid81 said:


> "the backup failed because your computer was unable to create a volume snapshot. To resolve this problem, try running chkdsk /f /r on each of your hard drives and restart your computer"
> 
> this is the error message I get


See if maybe the backup destination is almost Full or ran out of space. I would re-do your backup also and try putting it in another location.


----------



## cichlid81 (Jan 28, 2010)

Between the two drives I have about 1.5 TB's of space available. So space isn't the issue. I've also changed the time of the auto scan, is it still possible that it is interfering with the backup?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If the issue appears when you replaced your Avast with Norton, can be.

Pls. try this too => I'd do a manual Scan of your Norton, disable the auto scan. You may locate abd stop the Service from Control Panel =>Admin Tools =>Services.


----------



## cichlid81 (Jan 28, 2010)

I stopped norton completely, tried the backup, still not working. Odd


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Create a new backup and try running it again.


----------



## cichlid81 (Jan 28, 2010)

still getting that same error I posted earlier. I wish I could check the disk but when I do I get that nonsense about administrator privileges.


----------



## cichlid81 (Jan 28, 2010)

After a reboot the backup is working. Norton is now off though. Any idea how to get Norton and the server to play nice?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd remove Norton for right now, you may try AVG Free and Malwarebytes. I don't have any issues with these 2. They hand shake well with all my programs and apps.


----------

